# The Big Bang Theory, in all seriousness!



## Raaabo (Mar 19, 2014)

Given the past behaviour of some members, I figured might as well start this thread in Fight Club...

In case you haven't already read about it: 

*www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/03/bicep-physics-shakeup/

Stephen Hawking claims victory in Big Bang bet - Telegraph

*www.nytimes.com/2014/03/18/science...tresses-landmark-theory-of-big-bang.html?_r=0

Apart from sharing the news, I was wondering what people thought about this... does it change anything for you to know any of this?


----------



## snap (Mar 19, 2014)

to the people who says this don't matter to "regular guys"



Spoiler



Is this really something a regular guy working hard to eek out his existence REALLY needs to know or is it just something you physics types get all tingly in your underpants about?


Imagine you woke up naked in a field, in the middle of nowhere. You have no idea where you are, or how you got there. What do you do? First, you'd probably go into survival mode; you'd look for the basic necessities to sustain life: water, food, and shelter from the elements.
Once you had everything you needed to stay alive, and you knew that, if nothing else, you could at least remain in your current location indefinitely, you might start to wonder what in the hell happened: one minute you're bouncing around Reddit, the next you're bare-ass in the middle of nowhere.
After you come to grips with the reality of the situation, you'd probably want to try and figure out where in the hell you are. You might try and look for clues from your environment or maybe a constellation you recognize, or perhaps you decide to do a little exploring around the immediate area, to see if there's anything around that could give you some clue as to where in the hell you are.
Let's say that your efforts reveal that you're in the middle of Africa. Once you've figured out where you are, you only have two choices left: stay there and simply exist as long as you can, or attempt to get back to civilization; either option has it's own risks.
If you chose to stay where you are, then that's essentially it for you, you now know how your future will play out: you'll remain at your current location until you either die of old age, or your area becomes unable to sustain life. Either way, the game is over for you; your entire existence becomes about survival, and you're just running out the clock until, at some point in the future, you cease to exist.
Maybe you decide to try and leave a message for someone to find in the future, maybe you're content to simply fade off into oblivion, either way, your fate is sealed.
Now let's say you decided to try and get back to civilization. Since you know where you are, your logical next step is going to be to try and figure out someplace to go, and then of course, how to get there. Now you have a goal, something you're striving towards. Life ceases to be about mere survival and becomes an epic journey to get you where you want to go.
This is the timeline of humanity. We woke up with nothing, on a little rock, in the middle of nowhere. We figured out how to survive, and we struggled to come to grips with our own reality. Then we started exploring, trying to find out just exactly where we were in the Universe. Now we're faced with the same choice: exist, or move on.
You ask if it's something that a "regular guy REALLY needs to know", to me it's the most important thing he/she needs to know: that humanity chooses more than an existence of mere survival. That humanity chooses to move forward and keep exploring and expanding. To know that, even though we might never make it, at least we're making the effort. That we have hope.
The alternative is to simply run out the clock and wait to fade off into oblivion.



source:reddit

- - - Updated - - -

more info: *www.reddit.com/r/YouShouldKnow/comments/20n1mz/ysk_that_a_newly_announced_measurement_of/


----------



## Anorion (Mar 19, 2014)

Prof Turok must have hunted a few dinos in his time


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)

New Big Bang evidence also hints that we may exist in a multiverse | MNN - Mother Nature Network

- - - Updated - - -

Flatland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Spoiler



Quantum tunnelling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Allegory of the Cave - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Quantum Zeno effect - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



interesting reads for easy understanding 



Spoiler



5 Mind-Blowing Academic Theories as Taught by Classic Movies | Cracked.com

5 Basic Things You Won't Believe Science Can't Explain | Cracked.com

6 Scientific Discoveries That Laugh in the Face of Physics | Cracked.com





Spoiler



'Nothing is true' 

'Nothing is absolute'

'Don't believe everything you read on the internet'


----------



## Desmond (Mar 20, 2014)

But if there is a multiverse, then would it not be valid to say that there have been a number of Big Bangs? Each forming its own universe, its own time and its own space?


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 20, 2014)

There is a theory which says that our dreams are images of what our alternate selves are doing in the parallel and alternate universes !

For every choice we make, every decision we take there exists a parallel and alternate universe where we have taken a different decision !

A multitude of universes bending the very fabric of space and time !.


----------



## Sarath (Mar 20, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> But if there is a multiverse, then would it not be valid to say that there have been a number of Big Bangs? Each forming its own universe, its own time and its own space?



What if that other universe is independent of the big bang in our universe?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 20, 2014)

Well it can be independent or can't be
We just don't know yet
And we will never physically examine the universe
Even at the speed of light or nearest star is 4 light years away
We may take time dialation in consideration that at greater speeds the time slows down but still if we see a human there waving his hand and travel there at the speed of light we will feel just a second passed away but the man will be 8 years old and won't even remember the waving of his hand
Let's hope we will be able to achieve more than we've achieved in 20th century


----------



## Desmond (Mar 21, 2014)

Sarath said:


> What if that other universe is independent of the big bang in our universe?



Of course, but then the universes could be in a massive megaverse, existing far and independent of each other.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 21, 2014)

parallel universes is one of the theoretical ways explain hierarchy problem. scientists are a perplexed about gravity not being strong enough. apparently universe can influence and interact with each other in some models of cosmology, but mostly this is enough if only gravity leaks to other universes. 
if the megaverse/universe is truly independent, then there is no difference for us between theoretical and real, because we can only imagine it but never get any direct evidence for it


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 21, 2014)

Or maybe we live in the matrix?
With carefully created environments by a developer who never thought his simulated creatures will get strong enough to challenge his system


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 21, 2014)

For me, it's enough to know that based on actual calculations more scientists openly believe that matter / energy travelled faster than the speed of light from the point of origin (big bang). If nature did it, humans can replicate it one day too, hopefully. That's the exciting bit for me. 

Plus, how would an explosion look to a one dimensional or two dimensional creature? Maybe the big bang happened in more dimensions than we perceive and thus created all the parallel universes as well - in all the other dimensions, or maybe just one more dimension. 

For me, just one additional dimension makes it possible to have one, or billions or trillions or countless universes more, just as the Z axis allows us to perceive a sheath of papers vs just a sheet. Whether it's one additional sheet or a trillion more stacked on top of each other, it's all possible with just one extra dimension.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 21, 2014)

Well yeah but big bang didn't happen at a single place
It happened everywhere in the universe
This was found out by scientists when they compared 2 images taken after years and whichever star they choose it appeared as its the center

Also 4th dimension adds the possibility of another universe
Like if we take 2 dimensional object like paper and bend it like doughnut it is infinite in 2 dimensions but finite in 3rd dimension
Similarly if we take a cube and connect all the ends so it's infinite then we get a hollow sphere where the inside of the sphere is the outside of another 3 dimensional universe and the outer side is the inner side of that universe

It's complicated but easy when you start thinking in the 4th dimension


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 21, 2014)

m.youtube.com/watch?v=BVo2igbFSPE&rl=yes&feature=related&guid=&hl=en&gl=IN&client=mv-google

and

m.youtube.com/watch?v=iXYXuHVTS_k&ctp=CAoQpDAiEwi5mufco6O9AhVX4aoKHWF7AEM%3D&guid=&hl=en&gl=IN&client=mv-google

and

m.youtube.com/watch?v=AzL091mZQ-E&ctp=CAEQpDAiEwi5mufco6O9AhVX4aoKHWF7AEM%3D&guid=&hl=en&gl=IN&client=mv-google

These are some great videos explaining hypercube
Apply the same principles on the sphere and it will start to make sense


Nice website explaining the bigbang
curious.astro.cornell.edu/question.php?number=71


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 24, 2014)

Is the thread dead??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 24, 2014)

Raaabo said:


> For me, it's enough to know that based on actual calculations more scientists openly believe that matter / energy travelled faster than the speed of light from the point of origin (big bang). If nature did it, humans can replicate it one day too, hopefully. That's the exciting bit for me.
> 
> Plus, how would an explosion look to a* one dimensional or two dimensional creature? *Maybe the big bang happened in more dimensions than we perceive and thus created all the parallel universes as well - in all the other dimensions, or maybe just one more dimension.
> 
> For me, just one additional dimension makes it possible to have one, or billions or trillions or countless universes more, just as the Z axis allows us to perceive a sheath of papers vs just a sheet. Whether it's one additional sheet or a trillion more stacked on top of each other, it's all possible with just one extra dimension.



WHAT?


----------



## snap (Mar 24, 2014)

^^ maybe this Flatland - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 25, 2014)

And yeah
Forgot to tell that the 4th dimension just adds just another 3d universe which can explain where all the negative energy is gone


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 25, 2014)

^Explain Negative energy


----------



## Anorion (Mar 25, 2014)

I think he means dark matter, or mass for which there is no visible explanation


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 25, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> WHAT?



I usually explain better in person, but let's try in text...

If you lived in a one dimensional world. Everything would be a point, and either in front or behind you. There's no left or right, just forward and backward. The whole world would be a line, and nothing more.

Now imagine a two dimensional world, there's forward, back, left and right, but no up and down. Everything you see or perceive is either a line or a dot, no curves, no third dimension. The world would be like flatland, as [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] pointed to.

Now imagine yourself as a 2 dimensional being, and take the following example:

On paper, draw a right-angle triangle ABC where AB = 3cm BC = 4cm, so whats the shortest distance between point A and C in two dimensional space? SqRoot of 3^2 + 4^2? = sqrt of 9+16 = sqrt of 25 = 5 cm?

Now think like a 3 dimensional being interacting with the 2 dimensional paper. Whats the shortest distance in your 3 dimensional world between A and C? 

Zero

How?

Fold the paper so that A and C touch.

However, if you were a 2 dimensional being, living on the 2 dimensional paper, the shortest distance would still be 5 cm, and you wouldn't be able to perceive the folding across the 3rd dimension. If anything, you would see some matter or energy from point A appear in point C – magically.

Say, the distances weren't cm but light years, and you observed light from point A reached point C almost instantaneously. Thus, light was travelling faster than the speed of light, and your whole world would seem upside down! Laws of physics of your 2 dimensional world were being broken and you would wonder at things such as dark energy or try and find explanations such as higher dimensions...

The fact that the universe expanded (matter moved) at faster than the speed of light perhaps hints at more dimensions than we can perceive in our 4 dimensional world (space-time is 4 dimensional).

I hope that made some sense


----------



## srkmish (Mar 25, 2014)

Sheldon: One of my favourite places to visit is the two-dimensional world described in Edwin Abbott’s mathematical fantasy, Flatland.

Raj: I don’t want to go to Flatland.

Sheldon: You’re only saying that because you haven’t been there. I am now a hexagon in two-dimensional space and can only perceive the edges of other objects.

Raj: Oy.

Sheldon: Is that you, Raj? I don’t recognize your edge.

Raj: Sheldon, I’m begging you. I want to go to this mixer, and I don’t want to go alone.

Sheldon: Well, you’re in luck, there’s a mixer here in Flatland. Oh, look, there’s a sexually attractive line segment, you should chat her up.

Raj: What?

Sheldon: Tell her you’re a circle, Flatland gals are all hot for circles.


----------



## snap (Mar 25, 2014)

some good articles posted on post #4


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 26, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Explain Negative energy



Energy that has exact properties than normal energy
Like there will be cold wave instead of heat wave
Now 0 kelvin is obtained by positive energy by cancelling the vibrations by counter vibrations (heat is vibrating particles)
Visual explanation-
Normal wave+counter wave

```
_-_- _-_- _-_- _-_-
               +
- _-_- _-_- _-_- _-_
               =
```
------------------

Normal(positive) energy+negative energy

```
_-_- _-_- _-_- _-_-
               +
_-_- _-_- _-_- _-_-
               =
```
------------------

Hope now you'll understand better


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Mar 26, 2014)

^^^^please view it as text^^^^


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2014)

"Everything is already hypothesised in the form of riddles in the Vedas."



> What "bragging rights" dear Esteemed Profs(?)
> while we are only on a need to know basis.
> 
> Have not those who disbelieve known that the heavens and the earth were of one piece, then We parted them
> ...



This comment made me chuckle.


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2014)

sneaky edit


----------



## ico (Mar 27, 2014)

> Very interesting, but it isn't going to stop the human species wiping out all life on earth before the end of this millennium, if not this century. Then all this wonderfully sublime theorising and research becomes slightly irrelevant.


some funny comments in those articles.


----------



## Anorion (Mar 27, 2014)

*www.newscientist.com/article/dn252...physics-beyond-the-big-bang.html#.UzRkQFzQ6O4


> But there are a few wrinkles, including the fact that hints of the waves seem much more pronounced than they should be, according to previous observations of the early universe. Resolving the discrepancies – perhaps using results due out later this year from the Planck space telescope – might give a glimpse of physics from before the big bang. Or it might mean inflation is out, and that we actually have the first whiff of evidence for string theory.
> ...
> Picture the cosmos as a rolled-up piece of paper held in place with rubber bands, says Robert Brandenberger at McGill University in Montreal, Canada, who was part of a team that came up with the model in 1989.
> 
> The paper is a nine-dimensional universe, and the rubber bands are vibrating strings. If two strings meet, their edges can form a single, twisted loop. That would release three dimensions of space and one of time, which can then swell to the scales we see in the universe today. This process can account for the tiny density variations seen in the CMB and strong gravitational waves – no inflation required.


----------



## snap (Apr 7, 2014)

xkcd: Answers


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Apr 16, 2014)

This thread was featured in the magzine!
Dont know that it usually happens or not but still i'm happy
But the only thing is that my post was just missed because of its lengthiness

And why is the threaded dying from time to time?
Let's continue the discussion! Come on guys!!!


----------



## snap (Apr 16, 2014)

great, which issue? can you post a pic of the page


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Apr 21, 2014)

Here you go 
Was having problems with data so late reply
Its the april issue


Ps- my camera's top portion is gone so it out of focus (dropped phone from hand)
But u can still identify raaabo


----------

